# Вопросы-ответы > Вопросы к Е.М. Патита Паване прабху >  Шикха.

## Константин В

Харе Кришна, Патита Паване прабху!
Примите мои поклоны.

Скажите, пожалуйста, откуда берет своё начало традиция ношения шикхи?
Не нашел по этому поводу информации.

----------


## Patita Pavana das

Наша шикха называется чайтанья-шикха. Преданные, которые носят шикху, очень дороги Шри Чайтанье Махапрабху! Традиция видимо идет из самого духовного мира. Шрила Прабхупада говорил, что и Нарахари, и Брахма, и Шива, и брахманы и многие другие участники божественных лил носили шикхи. Обучаясь у Сандипани Муни, Кришна и Баларама получили множество навыков, в том числе они обучились искусству по-разному причесывать волосы и укреплять шлем на голове в разных положениях… Шрила Прабхупада обычно говорил, что Господь Шри Кришна вытягивает преданных из майи за шикху. Все вайшнавы носят шикху, она является признаком того, что человек верит в Бога. Майявади же шикхи не носят, может быть им именно по этому так трудно выбраться из иллюзии?

----------

